# Autosleeper/ Marquis Devon Ultraflow water filler system



## houseboatdream

We've had our Marquis Devon a couple of months now and are generally pleased with it. No major issues except the microwave has never worked and it has been a bit of a struggle to get Marquis to sort this out, with a couple of trips to and fro. (Van was demonstrator so under warranty).

However, I can see we are going to have a problem with the Truma Ultraflow water filling system. What a faff! Seems to be more a tugger thing.

We spend most of our hols in France, usually on Aires and I can see this is just not always going to work. You can't always get near enough to a tap to use hose and some times you just want to top up with bottle or watering can.

I know these are fitted to Autosleeper Nuevos and other models. I did do a search on the forum and found a post from someone who had got the system removed and a standard filler cap put on. Unfortunalty I can't find that post now.

We've asked MArquis if they can take the Ultraflow filler off and put on a standard water cap - they have said no. Any thoughts? has anyone had this problem before?

thanks 

HBD


----------



## park

I agree. I cannot understand why more and more motorhome makers are fitting these systems. I know this doesn't help now but I believe that AS will fit a normal system if you are ordering new. If I were you I would contact the AS service centre and ask if they can change it for you (at cost of course).


----------



## Zebedee

houseboatdream said:


> I know these are fitted to Autosleeper Nuevos and other models. I did do a search on the forum and found a post from someone who had got the system removed and a standard filler cap put on. Unfortunalty I can't find that post now.
> HBD


Hi HDB

No need to find the post, it was me! 

I didn't have the Ultraflow (_what a mis-nomer_! 8O ) filler removed - I specified that it was not to be fitted when I ordered the new van. It seemed obvious to me that it would be . . . well, just as you describe it! :roll:

There is no technical reason why you should not have a standard filler cap system fitted, either instead of, or as well as. I would think of the latter since the hole left by the Ultraflow is probably impossible to cover with the standard.

(I could have had "_as well as_" but it would have cost more. The "_instead of_" didn't incur an extra charge.)

I expect it will be quite expensive since it will be a fiddly old job now the van is complete. (Easy enough during the build of course.)

If it's too expensive I'd be inclined to have a go yourself. If you can get access fairly easily it is nothing more complex than a length of convoluted plastic tube leading from the filler cap to an inlet spigot on the tank, and I would bet next month's pension that CAK Tanks sell all the bits you need. 

You may need to drop the tank, but that is not difficult. It may be fiddly, but it's almost certainly held up by only two metal strap hangers.

Sorry I can't offer any practical help or advice, but as I said, if A/S want to charge you a fortune, ring CAK Tanks and give it a go. I'm sure A/S Service Centre would give you some advice - I've always found them very helpful and accommodating, but phone rather than email if you want a quick response.

Dave


----------



## rayc

Is it possible to block off the input with:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CARAVAN-MOTOR...vr_id=&cguid=80426daa1270a0e202777d27ffa5759e

You could then remove the filter and with a fabricated elbow fill up via the filter housing.
Another suggestion is to get the Winter kit and provide an additional filler to simulate the onboard water container.

The post you were looking for?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-70684-ultraflow-water-system-help-any-users.html


----------



## houseboatdream

Many thanks for the helpful replies.

I see the soultion is to specify a normal water filler when ordering. Unfortunately as we did not buy the 'van brand new this was not an option for us.

We may just have to live with it as we are not at all DIYers!

thanks again

HBD


----------



## Patchworkqueen

Hi 
With regard to the fresh water filling system - I was very unhappy with it at first and I asked if it could be taken off and be replaced by a "normal" filling system. At the time I was told that the Ultraflow could not be removed because of the problems with different size filler outlet, but I could have a "normal" system fitted in addition.

I have now adapted to the Ultra-Flow and carry a Fiamma tank for filling. I have never used the hose provided.
Chris


----------



## Zebedee

Patchworkqueen said:


> At the time I was told that the Ultraflow could not be removed because of the problems with different size filler outlet, but I could have a "normal" system fitted in addition.


That ties in with my information Chris.



Patchworkqueen said:


> I have now adapted to the Ultra-Flow and carry a Fiamma tank for filling. I have never used the hose provided.
> Chris


Like most things I guess - you can get used to it if you have to. It's not a major problem after all. :wink:

*HBD* If A/S charges are too high, you could always ask one of those mobile caravan service engineers for a quote.

My tugger friend uses one who is excellent and very reasonably priced. A motorhome is essentially a caravan with an engine at one end, so there should be no "familiarity" problem for the engineer.

I know from first hand how good my friend's engineer is, because he used to have his servicing done on my front drive so he could get access to water and mains electricity - not essential but far more convenient.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## houseboatdream

Just to update you all on this system which we thought would be difficult to use in France. Well, we were wrong. It works well and we had no problems. In fact on camp-sites if there is a tap on the pitch it works like a dream. You just connect up and stay that way.

We bought a small Truma Ultraflow external attachment that pumps water up from a container that you can use to carry water on Aires along with a small trolley. The advantage of this is that you don't have to hold up a heavy water container to the filler and strain your back. The pump does all the work. 

So we were wrong to be skeptical. It's a good system. Have made a mental note to be more open-minded.


----------



## b2tus

We have never had a problem with this system on our A/Cruise Starspirit...... we carry a flat hose extension to use if needed.

Otherwise, we lift the access cover to the fresh water tank in the M/H floor (by the door) and use a large watering can.


----------



## rayc

houseboatdream said:


> Just to update you all on this system which we thought would be difficult to use in France. Well, we were wrong. It works well and we had no problems. In fact on camp-sites if there is a tap on the pitch it works like a dream. You just connect up and stay that way.
> 
> We bought a small Truma Ultraflow external attachment that pumps water up from a container that you can use to carry water on Aires along with a small trolley. The advantage of this is that you don't have to hold up a heavy water container to the filler and strain your back. The pump does all the work.
> 
> So we were wrong to be skeptical. It's a good system. Have made a mental note to be more open-minded.


I can see that your system works but what is the advantage over an onboard 120ltr tank which is filled with a hosepipe or watering can via a Fiamma type filler? 
Ray


----------



## houseboatdream

"what is the advantage over an onboard 120ltr tank which is filled with a hosepipe or watering can via a Fiamma type filler? " 

No actual major advantage unless you are on a site with your own drainage and water tap. Then you can stay "plumbed in" like a Caravan for a long time. Also if you have a dodgy back then you don't have to hold anything up to the filler. 

We just wanted to point out that this system isn't as bad as we at first feared. We wouldn't actually choose it in preference over a conventional system. One reason is that you have to spend £50 or so on the external small pump attachment and a water carrier with a wide enough opening to accommodate it.


----------



## ingram

houseboatdream said:


> We just wanted to point out that this system isn't as bad as we at first feared. We wouldn't actually choose it in preference over a conventional system. One reason is that you have to spend £50 or so on the external small pump attachment and a water carrier with a wide enough opening to accommodate it.


When I bought my 'used' Autocruise with this system it was supplied with the special filler hose *and* the immersible pump. I assumed that the latter was supplied from new but I suppose it may have been bought by the original owners.

My opinion is that the system is a bit of a fiddle when filling from a tap; but is good when filling from a water container: better than using a watering can or similar.

Harvey


----------



## Zebedee

houseboatdream said:


> One reason is that you have to spend £50 or so on the external small pump attachment and a water carrier with a wide enough opening to accommodate it.


You sure about that Houseboat?

Our control panel has an option to switch to the "external" pump. I don't think that means there is an external pump . . . it means you plug in the connector, drop the tube in the water container, and the internal pump sucks the water into the tank.

I don't know for sure (for obvious reasons) but that's how I understand the system to work.

Dave


----------



## houseboatdream

Yes very sure unless we imagine the whole thing.

The external pump attachment is dropped into the water container. It has a blue pump on the end and the other end fits into the water inlet on the van. Then one goes inside the van to the control panel and chooses external pump fill. Then the pump (in the container) works for 30 seconds. Then you have to choose it again and again until enough water to satisfy has been sucked into the vans tank.

As we said before the main advantage is that you can fill a 20 ltr container and use a folding trolley to bring it back to the van. Place it on the ground near the filler. Insert the external pump attachment then connect up and away you go. No heavy lifting required. However, on some campsites and Aires you MAY have to hold the container under the tap to stop spillage when filling the container. The solution to that would be to have a small length of filler hose for this purpose with an appropriate end for the tap! More expense and yet more gear to purchase.........


----------



## drcotts

Hi
I have the same problem when trying to fill from a container and the diameter of the pump body is too big for most 10l water carriers.
Luckily we have internal access with a removable cap via a hatch in the floor.

As for the truma system I find it quite good now i have got used to it. I bought a nozzle/gun thing off fleabay and attached a short piece of hose to this with a hozelock connector on the end which allows me to use any hose to fill it up now.

Just keep the 2 rubber seals on the gun/nozzle greased every month with some vegetable oil (not vaseline) and its easy to plug in and out.

Phill


----------

